# Solar Belüftungspumpen?



## Testpilot (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich Belüftungspumpen die über Solarstrom betrieben werden können?
Hab schon einmal bei Ebay geschaut aber nichts gefunden!

Danke


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

hallo

was bitte meinst Du mit Belüftungspumpen  ?


mfG


----------



## Testpilot (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

Hi
ich meine soetwas
http://cgi.ebay.de/Pontec-OASE-Teic...7QQihZ002QQcategoryZ42580QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Nennt man die nicht so?


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

Moin,

also wenn, dann müßtest Du Dir selbst was "zusammenlöten", denke ich zumindest.
Z.B. sowas: http://cgi.ebay.de/Transportbelueft...ryZ42580QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem an eine Autobatterie und diese dann mit Solarzellen wieder aufladen...

Gegenfrage, wofür brauchst Du die? 

Sauerstoff bringen diese Blubberteile ziemlich wenig ein, dafür treiben sie CO2 aus und die Unterwasserpflanzen kümmern irgendwann, während die Algen loslegen können. :?


----------



## Thorsten (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

Hi,

nein, die Pumpen gibt es nicht über Solar.

Das ganze lohnt auch nicht, meine "Belüfterpumpe" hat 5 Watt, 
kostet im Jahr um die 2 Euro an Strom.


----------



## Testpilot (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

vorausgesetzt man hat dort Strom 

Hintergedanke ist folgender. Habe mir 3 Koi zugelegt und überlege nun wie ich ausreichend Sauerstoff ins Wasser bekomme ohne den ganzen Tag den Wasserfall laufen zu lassen. Günstige Alternativen sind gefragt. Welche Pumpe hast Du denn verbaut Thorsten?  5 Watt klingt doch sehr nach dem was ich suche. Wie bekomme ich denn sonst ausreichend Sauerstoff ins Wasser. Ich habe ca. 4500ltr und 3 Koi  mit ca 12 cm Länge. Muss ich da überhaupt zusätzlich Sauerstoff einbringen?


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> vorausgesetzt man hat dort Strom
> 
> Hintergedanke ist folgender. Habe mir 3 Koi zugelegt und überlege nun wie ich ausreichend Sauerstoff ins Wasser bekomme ohne den ganzen Tag den Wasserfall laufen zu lassen.



Hallo

der Test wird wohl für die 3 Koi in 4500 l mit einem "Blubberstein" und einem Wasserfall eine harte Prüfung !

Wenn die Voraussetzungen nicht passen d.h.z.B  kein Strom ,
dann sollte man solche Tierversuche lassen . Auch wenn man selber als Testpilot hohe Belastungen gewöhnt ist. Die Farb*karpfen* nicht !
Membranpümpchen mit Leistungen die von handelsüblichen Solarmodulen betrieben werden können bewegen nicht mal messbar das Wasser.
die Blasen können so was betreiben . 

schau mal hier 

und hier

und schau mal aus was    L u f t    besteht . 
Wieso sollte sich gerade der Sauerstoff aus einem Blub  im Wasser lösen ?


mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Thorsten (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

Kein Strom-kein Filter? 

Das wird in die Hose gehen, sorge für Strom am Teich und schaffe dir einen geeignten Filter an, oder baue einen.

Koi sind nicht sehr robust und legen höchsten Wert auf gute Wasserwerte und Qualität, 
dies ist ohne eine Filteranlage bei Koi nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## Testpilot (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

Gaaanz ruhig. Ich habe natürlich einen Filter!!! Ganz so blauäugig bin ich nicht an die Sache herangegangen!!  
Ich habe auch Strom, man soll es nicht glauben und Wasser im Teich hab ich auch  
Vielleicht habe ich mich da etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich bin/war lediglich auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zur dem was ich jetzt habe bzw nach einer Ergänzung. An Solar hatte ich nur gedacht weil ich dort keine Steckdose mehr frei habe. Ich habe beim Teichbau an dieser Stelle des Teiches nur eine Steckdose für UV und eine für die Pumpe vorgesehen und wollte mir jetzt die Arbeit sparen dahingehend nachzulegen.


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

Hallo Test....

wir sind gaaanz ruhig  !   

Infos haben wir nur die ,die Du uns zur Verfügung stellst ...

und die Antworten waren auch gaaanz cool .

es bleiben die Kois im zu kleinen Teich und dass wir Dir solche "Spielzeuge" ausreden wollen.    

schau mal was Andere mit Karpfen für einen Aufwand treiben 
um das Leben *mit* ihren Fischen zu geniessen !


mfG


----------



## Testpilot (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

3 Fische in 4.500ltr .... zu klein?


----------



## karsten. (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

Hallo Timo

3 Farb*karpfen* ! 


*Ja , * 

Stichworte :

Temperaturschwankungen
biologisches Gleichgewicht
Winterinnenhälterung / Teichheizung
ohne Unterwasserbepflanzung ?



> Hälterungsbedingungen:
> 
> Dem Koi ist es möglich, in Wassertemperaturen zwischen 4 und 29° zu leben, und ist somit hervorragend für den Gartenteich geeignet.
> Die Zeiten des Frostes verbringen sie in einem lethargischen Winterschlaf und warten darauf, dass die Temperatur wieder steigt. Auf drastische Temperaturschwankungen reagieren Koi allerdings sehr empfindlich. Deshalb ist ein langsamer Temperaturausgleich bei Neuerwerbungen äusserst wichtig. Zu grosse Schwankungen schwächen die Fische, dadurch werden sie empfänglicher für Krankheiten und Parasitenbefall, wie Bakterien und Pilze.
> ...


 Zoo Rocco

mfG


----------



## Testpilot (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Solar Belüftungspumpen?*

Hallo Karsten
also für ausgewachsene Koi kann ich mir das ja vorstellen aber meine sind 12 cm groß bzw. klein
Mein Teich hat eine Tiefe con 1,1m das sollte doch zum überwintern reichen oder nicht?!

Wie bringt Ihr denn den Sauerstoff in den Teich?


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2007)

*ich geb auf !*

Hallo Timo

Du hast wirklich einen hübschen kleinen Teich
auch Deine Terasse und das Haus mit den französischen Fenstern  find ich toll.


schade ,dass wir nicht die gleiche Sprache sprechen ! : 

ich bin raus  !


----------

